# Dementia in older horses?



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

We have an old appaloosa gelding that is 28, and he's been a part of the family since he was a yearling. About a year ago he decided he would no longer give rides (not even to my very light children, not even on a lead.) No way, no how. My mother and I have always been best with him, and he and I were very bonded back in the day. 

Lately, he's gotten downright aggressive for no apparent reason, nothing has changed in his routine, he doesn't listen to me anymore and a few weeks ago he actually kicked my mom while she was in his pen. 

I've never heard of an older horse suffering from dementia before, but it occurred to me... maybe he doesn't know who we are? He certainly doesn't act like he's even green broke anymore. Anyone heard of this happening?

The only other thing I can think of is he's just an all around crab and he acts out around us because he knows we'll just take it...

Weird :shrug:


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

A friend of mine had neuro probs with her senior grey TB. They got him tested for dementia and found that was the cause of his erratic behavior. He would 'forget' where the gates to fences were and get stuck on one side of the fence. They had to stop riding him because he acted the same way, almost like he forgot how to carry a rider and work. He's always been a bit of a bratty kinda guy, but in the past few months has gotten worse. I guess the combination of older arthritic joints plus his neuro problems have compounded to this point for him. I know my old guys get a bit grumpier in the winter when they get stiff too.

Im sorry, I know its a tricky kinda thing.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

The alternative is that he might be in some pain that is affecting his behavior. If his spine is giving him trouble, then giving rides might be very painful and pain will make anyone crabby. Just a thought.


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

My older mare started acting like a whack-a-doo a couple years ago. She got super clingy to her daughters and would come unglued if any of them were out of her sight. Also wasn't eating well and when turned out would stand by the barn like she wanted in and then when in would fuss to get out. Was about ready to put her down but had some bloodwork done first and she had thyroid issues. Instead of putting her on meds put her on a better mineral suppement and Source, which is seaweed. Also put her on a joint supplement for her arthritis and now she's doing great. MSM seems to really help the old-timers and its only about $10 a month.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

GrannyCarol said:


> The alternative is that he might be in some pain that is affecting his behavior. If his spine is giving him trouble, then giving rides might be very painful and pain will make anyone crabby. Just a thought.


I don't think he's had the chance to get injured, and he has NEVER been worked hard a day in his life. He's mostly been a yard ornament his whole life and I rode him casually when I was 10-17 (like, lightly, twice a month.) 

Until last year you could only tell his age by his teeth, he has been treated so well for so long he looked a decade younger than he was. Now it seems to be catching up with him.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, it could be dementia. Or just old age crabbiness. Either way 28 is a good run for a horse, it could also just be his way of telling you he's near the end. Horses are very social animals, but I have seen more then one old timer suddenly become solitary and not want company in the last weeks of their life. Not all of them, some want company at their end, or get almost clingy, but enough that I would think it was normal behavior.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

GrannyCarol said:


> The alternative is that he might be in some pain that is affecting his behavior. If his spine is giving him trouble, then giving rides might be very painful and pain will make anyone crabby. Just a thought.


I'll agree with this one. It doesn't necessarily even have to have happened in any sort of obvious accident. Even a wrong twist frolicking in the pasture could put him "off". Mostly likely worth the effort to check with an equine chiropractor if it gets your boy back and eases his pain.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

We had an old gelding that I highly suspect was getting dementia at around the same age. We just recently had him put down. He did the same thing this summer. He used to LOVE giving the kids short rides at a walk, but he was done this summer. Wanted nothing to do with it. No problem, he earned his retirement whenever he wanted to fully take it. But then there were other little things that he'd do that just were a bit wacky. He'd go on kicks where he would trot everywhere. I mean everywhere. He'd wake up from a nap, trot to the water tank, drink, trot to the hay, eat, trot back this favorite nap spot and sleep. Not one step taken at a walk, tail flagged the whole way. He'd do this for days at a time. He became increasingly protective of his hay. Which, he had a round bale so it's not like it was in short supply. But if deer would come towards the fence he'd go bonkers at them, charge, rear, snort, and generally carry on about them. We joked that he needed a tin foil hat as he thought the deer were out to get him and his food in his old age. LOL! 

He was a sweet boy and we never had him tested or anything -- didn't see the point in putting him through tests at his age -- but I do suspect his mind was going. 

Of course brain tumors are also a possibility if you've got just general aggression. A tumor in the right area of the brain can completely change the personality.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry for what you're going thru. I guess the critters are like we are, some healthier for longer than others.

I've done some tough mountain riding with folks whose horses are in their 30's and you'd never know their age by looking at those critters. 

A friend buried a horse last year that was 45. She got him when he was 12. They did a lot of years together competitive riding.

My present mount who still 'does it all' seems young in comparison to others I know and he's 24. We're aging together - I'm 72 and still 'doing it all!'


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know if I would call it dementia or not, but your old horse probably had undergone some physical changes that are the root of the problem. My old fellow got more anxious when he got old, he wasn't aggressive but he also wanted to be left alone. No kicking or biting. However, toward the end of his life I also became pretty convinced that his hearing and vision had also gone. That is something to consider too as he is probably pretty jumpy if he cannot see or hear. Somehow becoming another animal's dinner makes kind of jumpy when surprised.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

My thought about pain is not because of hard work, just age related. He might have arthritis, or some physical degeneration going on. Even a couch potato can have age related pain.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

GrannyCarol said:


> My thought about pain is not because of hard work, just age related. He might have arthritis, or some physical degeneration going on. Even a couch potato can have age related pain.


Yup, this. Maybe some supplements for his joints could take some of the crabbiness out of him.

I can't talk, though, I let my oldest fellow, a 26 or better Arab, walk all over me now. Thankfully he is pretty respectful, but he knows he can get away with things like pushing me with his head when he feels I am bugging him. I know, I know, guys...but he is really a sweet old man who earned his retirement, too.


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

My dog Charlie went mental toward the end of his life. He was 15 and he suddenly started snapping at me, walking into things or missing steps. He walked away from home one day and ended up on a porch 2 blocks away. He'd hear my boyfriend's truck start and walk behind the tires. Even walked off the ledge of a pole barn loft one day! Fell 15 ft onto concrete! I could have sworn he'd die but the vet said he didn't even break anything, just bruises.
Sometimes dementia happens. It's terrible to see mental degeneration in our old friends.


----------

